# Créer un raccourci



## casul (29 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, je veux créer un raccourci pour placer sur l’écran d’accueil le menu forfait cellulaire qui me permettrait d’activer plus rapidement ma deuxième SIM, je ne trouve pas comment faire, je vous remercie de votre aide


----------

